# Asian Open 2012?



## David Zemdegs (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi,
After the success of the first Asian open last year, does anyone know if anything is being planned for another one next year?

Cheers

David


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes, definitely looking forward to the next Asian Championships since I missed last year's! 

If it's announced earlier a lot of us can book cheaper tickets and plan better


----------



## TanLaiChen (Nov 5, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Yes, definitely looking forward to the next Asian Championships since I missed last year's!
> 
> If it's announced earlier a lot of us can book cheaper tickets and plan better


 
I also missed it last year's......hopefully can going with you if got Asian Championship 2012....


----------



## TimMc (Nov 5, 2011)

@Fangyuan: Beijing? 

Tim.


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry for bumping.. Any updates on AC2012?


----------



## hjt0619 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hong Kong?


----------



## Roy_HK (Apr 3, 2012)

It is discussing the details according to the Hong Kong delegate.Most likely it will be in Hong Kong.


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Apr 9, 2012)

is it possible to be held on december?


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 19, 2012)

this happening?


----------



## ardi4nto (Apr 19, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> this happening?


 Yes,
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?36492-Asian-Championship-2012-Hong-Kong


----------

